

MacPaint and QuickDraw Source Code - Thevet
http://www.computerhistory.org/atchm/macpaint-and-quickdraw-source-code/

======
JustSomeNobody
"How do you measure programmer productivity? When the Lisa team was pushing to
finalize their software in 1982, project managers started requiring
programmers to submit weekly forms reporting on the number of lines of code
they had written. Bill Atkinson thought that was silly. For the week in which
he had rewritten QuickDraw’s region calculation routines to be six times
faster and 2000 lines shorter, he put “-2000″ on the form. After a few more
weeks the managers stopped asking him to fill out the form, and he gladly
complied."

And yet, this mentality still exists today.

Would you measure an MBA by the amount of email they've sent? Or an EE by the
number of resisters they've used?

~~~
acomjean
There was a clip on the documentary "triumph of the nerds" where Steve Balmer
was complaining about working with IBM that they wanted KLOC (1000 Lines Of
Codes). If we can make it faster and shorter we're penalized he rightly said.

When I started at Raytheon we had LOC (Lines of Code) reports, but it wasn't
used much and disapeared. At one code review, someone pointed out a way to
shorten and tighten up so code, and someone else chimed in, then it would be
fewer lines...

I haven't seen that metric since.

------
shiggerino
Still proprietary, though, that's a shame.

Would it really kill Apple if by some extremely remote infinitesimal chance
someone would find a commercial application for this?

